# Suzukis new 25hp EFI



## airbornemike (Feb 2, 2014)

https://www.suzukimarine.com/Product%20Lines/Outboard%20Motors/Products/DF25A/2012/DF25A.aspx


----------



## DrNip (Feb 2, 2014)

Uh oh! Wonder what the pricing is going to be?


----------



## airbornemike (Feb 2, 2014)

Theres a 30hp also, naturally the weight is the same as the 25. 140lb E-start short shaft gas assist trim tilt, not bad.


----------



## scoobeb (Feb 3, 2014)

I have been waiting to see this for over a yr now.I know that motor will get it.It's much lighter then any other 25 or 30hp,even the etec.Will have to wait and see how the power to weight ratio is compared to other outboards.I know the 25hp merc is a dog as well as the yamaha,plus the honda is ok but this may be the ticket most have been waiting for,only time will tell.


----------



## turbotodd (Feb 6, 2014)

Still doesn't impress me, at least the specs don't. 2.09 foot. 10" prop (standard). 6000 RPM max. Assuming the prop is "close" (as selected by 'Zuki) and assuming roughly 10% slip, it's only about 25 mph. Still slow. Even if it is only 147 lbs (electric, long, tiller).

LOL. I'm still very eager to see a new F25 from Yamaha. More news hit last week. The project is a "go" and it is almost guaranteed that a new, redesigned 25 hp 4 stroke is in the works. I hope to see one SOON. I want to demo one. If it's decent, I'd even consider selling my current one and replacing it with the new one.


----------



## lattehead (Feb 7, 2014)

the 25 etec is best of all new 25hp's. second best motor would be the mercury 25hp 2 stroke- nothing as powerful and light as that motor. its a shame they don't make them anymore.


----------



## scoobeb (Feb 7, 2014)

I think that 25/30hp suzuki will be the best motor in that class when it hits the market hard as it just came out.Suzuki doesn't make junk and all there outboards are awesome.Depends on what your going to use it for to.If your going to put a 30hp on a 1000lb boat of course it won't do much.The fact it's a 136lb 3cylinder makes it by far the lightest in it's class with the most power to weight ratio as far as 4strokes.Plus the rpm for the 30 is at 6300 which makes it a bit faster.You can't ever compare a 2stroke to a 4stroke first of all,it's apples and oranges.
Plus the 30hp suzuki will have a larger propeller line soon.It comes with a 10pitch which i do agree is a bit small,i would say at least an 11 to 12 would be a great start.Mercs/tohatsu 25/30hp efi are plane out dogs,are they great motors as far as dependable,100% but the overall performance from so many people call the merc/tohatsu as well as the 25hp yamaha a dog.The yamaha is a joke at near 170lbs or more.

I will bet give this suzuki a chance and it will be at the very top of all 25/30hp 4strokes.I have never seen one suzuki that was junk or was a dissapointment but let me tell you i have seen plenty of mercs/tohatsu and yamahas that were all hyped up to be nothing as advertised.

I just took my 20hp suzuki for a ride the other day,just a quick ride,nothing special and i will tell you it has a ton of power for a small engine.Top end on my gps for a few seconds was near 30mph on a 1436 jon boat,that's not to shabby.

Suzuki is so far ahead of the pack it's not even funny.You watch all the manufactures will follow suit of suzuki.I'm telling you keep your eye on this new 25/30hp suzuki,it's going to be a winner.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 7, 2014)

Good to see 4-strokes shedding the weight!


----------



## muddywaders (Feb 7, 2014)

Anyone know when this new model is being released or where I can find a review of it??


----------



## airbornemike (Feb 7, 2014)

Scoob how bout posting some numbers for the 20hp? 



[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=341053#p341053 said:


> scoobeb » Yesterday, 23:30[/url]"]I think that 25/30hp suzuki will be the best motor in that class when it hits the market hard as it just came out.Suzuki doesn't make junk and all there outboards are awesome.Depends on what your going to use it for to.If your going to put a 30hp on a 1000lb boat of course it won't do much.The fact it's a 136lb 3cylinder makes it by far the lightest in it's class with the most power to weight ratio as far as 4strokes.Plus the rpm for the 30 is at 6300 which makes it a bit faster.You can't ever compare a 2stroke to a 4stroke first of all,it's apples and oranges.
> Plus the 30hp suzuki will have a larger propeller line soon.It comes with a 10pitch which i do agree is a bit small,i would say at least an 11 to 12 would be a great start.Mercs/tohatsu 25/30hp efi are plane out dogs,are they great motors as far as dependable,100% but the overall performance from so many people call the merc/tohatsu as well as the 25hp yamaha a dog.The yamaha is a joke at near 170lbs or more.
> 
> I will bet give this suzuki a chance and it will be at the very top of all 25/30hp 4strokes.I have never seen one suzuki that was junk or was a dissapointment but let me tell you i have seen plenty of mercs/tohatsu and yamahas that were all hyped up to be nothing as advertised.
> ...


----------



## scoobeb (Feb 7, 2014)

Mike,i'm sorry for the delay i have just been dealing with like i said,divorce issues and getting healthy.I'm getting in my right state of mind finally.My divorce should be over by the end of the mth,thank God and my health has finally returned to good.

Unless i'm dead i give you my word i will have a ton of statistics up by no later then weds night.I have also been waiting for a friend to have 2 days off in a row from work so she can ride on the boat with me to have it under full load,that is the best way to fully break in an outboard,under load.

I'm going to give it a full workout tues and weds.Tues with the 10pitch and thurs with the 11pitch.I went for i mean a fast 25 min ride on it a bit ago,i don't know if you saw that a few posts up from here and i hit near 30mph with just me and nothing else but life jackets and anything i needed to be legal.My constant speed was at 28.2mph and when there was no wind going it was near 30mph for a few moments here and there.When i go tues and weds there is suppose to be little to no wind and perfect conditions.The first time was in freshwater and this time it will be in saltwater in the open gulf.I will have your data soon :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## tomme boy (Feb 7, 2014)

I have a feeling they are going to have problems with the cavitation. The diameter of the prop is the same as the 15/20hp motor now. I have the 15 and it breaks loose all the time. No mater where the tilt is at and or how low or high it is on the transom. Now they are going to add another 5 or 10 hp on top of that??? I see problems.


----------



## scoobeb (Feb 9, 2014)

Hmm that's interesting.Well i am going out this tues and weds and i hope i don't have the same issues.My cavitation plate is just a hair over an inch under the boat which should be dead on.I have a very light fast boat.The time i took it out which was just a while ago for a fast test run i had no issues with the motors cavitation.I'm currently running on the 3rd position from the bottom up on the tilt.

Rem the prop can be changed with no issues,they even make a 12pitch prop for it as well as our 15/20hp.They have the 10 on it now plus i have the 11pitch and they also make a 12pitch for it.


----------



## scoobeb (Feb 9, 2014)

What kind of boat do you have it on tomme boy?


----------



## tomme boy (Feb 10, 2014)

Heavy homemade 13' flat bottom. I had the motor on a 1448 Alumacraft flat at first to break it in. It was doing the same thing on that boat. Cavitated till it hit about 17mph then you could feel it jerk and hook up. Good luck with that Michigan wheel prop. I have not heard of very many people in my area that had any luck with them. Get the factory one if you have any problems with it. The factory blade has A LOT more surface area to it than the one I looked at. The Solas prop 3 and 4 blades were the same way. I tried the 4 blade and I could not even get on plane. the motor just had too much torque.


----------



## scoobeb (Feb 10, 2014)

That's what i have is the solas 3blade 11pitch prop i got.I hope it works.We will find out tom.


----------



## toypro1 (Dec 17, 2014)

Has anyone got to try one of these new Suzuki motors yet?

Thanks 
Dan


----------

